# Fishing Spots Near Fairfield



## Ramathorn937 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey, i live in Fairfield (over near Marsh Lake) and im looking for a couple more places to fish for bass.

Currently, i usually make a trip all the way to Hueston Woods and usually only hook 1-2 fish each time out... with gas prices and the current economy, that's just too expensive a drive for 2 fish.

So, im looking for some place a little closer to home, maybe the GMR in Hamilton near Miami Hamilton? or any ponds/small lakes around here that have some decent bass action.

Typically i like to fish either a crankbait, spinnerbait, or jig, but i've also been known to throw a popper or a frog once in a while (love to watch em hit that top-water)

So, if you know of any decent spots to fish in/around fairfield, any advice would be appreciated.

I'm strictly a Catch/Release fisherman, so don't worry about me stealing all your fish


----------



## ScottB (Apr 15, 2004)

I would recommend the GMR in Hamilton. It may be crowded from time to time, but it's a good spot and real close to home. If the dam near Miami is crowded, there is also the other dam North of town.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I grew up in Fairfield but a lot has changed since I was looking for a fishing spot.

The GMR is the most obvious place. We used to fish near Marsh lake on the GMR. You can pull over across from the water treatment plant and walk down there. Other good access spots are at Waterworks park and Joyce Park as well as at the dam in Hamilton. Another spot that I haven't been to in years and not sure you can even get there anymore is under the US 27 bridge over the GMR. You used to be able to drive down to the river from the southbound side, dunno if that is true anymore.

Some of the apartment complexes have ponds that we used to fish but I'd ask for permission from management first (unlike what we used to do).


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey Sharonwood's is loaded with bass and I have seen big one's up to 5 pound's caught there regularly . I am not saying it will be easy but they are in there . The survey in the lake show's a high percentage of bass to other fish in the lake . A boat or kayak and stealth is your best bet as they are shy until dusk .


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

I am assuming you are looking for largemouth's


----------



## I'll go in after it (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow 37 % bass according to electroshocking data . 100 bass caught to 350 bluegill's according to creel survey . That is an amazing ratio and one of the highest percentage's of bass in any lake I have seen .


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Sharon woods is in fact loaded with largemouth.. almost to the point of it being unhealthy imo. I have seen more than one stunted fish pulled out of there but plenty of bass to go around.

The river is very productive around the fairfield and hamilton area. Dams are obvious spots to try in Hamilton but if you like exploring you will be rewarded.. as long as your not on private property lol


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

There is a pond behind a place called Pacific Manufacturing on Seward Rd. You should do pretty good there


----------

